# Melamine in fish food.



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It was bound to happen since fish food is one of those things tested for protein and often supplemented with rice gluten and fish meal to get the protein level up. There is no info here on whether fish get kidney stones or if the melamine dissolves in the water. This is the first recall but it can't be only melamine in fish food. 
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scrip...d_list.cfm?brand=Sergeant's Pet Care&pet=Fish


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG!!!  I am majorly po'ed.. This explains why my yellow labs have been dropping like flies !! I moved them to a 10 gal tank about a month ago because I only had 6 (they were in a 55) and thats when I started feeding them those flakes..
I have been feeding them the tropical flake food until I could get to a pet store for cichlid food. I bought it at the dollar store in town... A good pet store is about 25 miles away..

They have always been the picture of health, tank as well. I have been baffled as to what the problem is.. this has to be it:-chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

An Update:

I called the FDA and reported the food still being on the shelf and that my fish had died after eating it. The woman I spoke with said that there have been several reports of dying fish.

Edited to add:

The FDA just called and they are coming down here from Atlanta to interview me, to pick up the fish food, and to go check the store I bought it from to make sure there are not more containers of it.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds interesting, Peach! I'd like to hear what becomes of this!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, it would be nice if they replace my fish..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually this recall was in May of last year. I suppose the store could still have some old cans sitting on their shelves, but it could also be that the process has been corrected and what they have on their shelves are new "product runs" after the product process corrections.

One way to verify is to check the product codes to be sure they are not the ones listed. I am sure the FDA had you or will check this out themselves. 

Let us know what happens. It would be intresting to see how long stores let things go if they can get away with it. Unlike dog and cat food, most pet stores think fish are expendable the same as dry goods. Leaving bad food on their shelves just increases their fish sales. Plus they can tell you it was all do to your water conditions or a "plague" in your tank. Make the fishkeeper look like the uneducated one while rolling in the profits from their "mistakes".
I dont want to make all stores seem bad. Keep in mind sometimes these errors are errors on the vendors part. They dont tell the smaller shops, and the smaller shops dont have the ability to monitor every product they sell that close.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Trust me, I checked and double checked before I called them. I never expected them to send someone out here, I just wanted to report that I had purchased some.


----------

